# How to handle bucks



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have two mini Lamancha does right now and I plan on getting a Nigerian dwarf breeding buck and a wether as a companion animal for the buck because they will be in a separate shed/pen from the does. 

I just got my mini Lamancha does back in October and I have never owned a buck before. I know bucks are stinky and I have heard all these horror stories about bucks in rut doing crazy things like screwing pigs, other male goats, jumping six foot fences, running through electric fences and killing other goats.

So how do I handle a buck?

I have a separate shed for the buck and wether to hang out in but if the buck goes in rut should I build a big dog kennel to separate it from the wether/does so it doesn't harm them? What is a small buck like a Nigerian dwarf capable of?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have two very well mannered Nigerian bucks. They are 4 and 5 and I raised them since they were about 6 months old. They have never once jumped the fence. I have 4 ft sheep & goat fence around their pen and it's not even pulled tight. Maybe I've just lucked out, but my two are very well behaved.

Depending on your breeding plans, you may want to look for a minilamancha buck instead of a Nigerian. Then you can breed F2.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put up a hotline, have top, middle and lower strand, he will stay away from the fence if it is hot enough.

The best thing is to not share a fence line with the does and your buck.
Having a buddy is good and don't make the pen too small, they will begin to slam things.
Having a rubbing post helps.

Bucks can jump yes and if they want to get to that doe, they will try, but I find the hotlline detours that.

Bucks in rut can be dangerous, so we always have to take great care around them, but they don't kill does and try to breed pigs ect, but do practice on other males, whether it be a wether or another buck, this is normal behavior.

If he has a beard, grab it and walk him where ever you want to. Or worm him that way ect.
Try to teach him to lead so you can take him to the does at breeding time or have to doctor him. 
Some bucks are manageable even in rut, while others can be unpredictable, always be careful when he is with his does. 
Never put full trust in them. 

Nigerian dwarf, are small but can be dangerous around children or even adults if you are down to their level and with there horns can be dangerous. Never hit a bucks horns or head, it is a challenge to them. 

I do have a hotshot if I need it, I used it once and the buck see's it and will keep his distance from you after that when you have it at hand.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ive had several bucks and all are well mannered I won't get one that isnt. Ive never had problems with bucks jumping fences either. My Kiko buck almost never smells even when he does you can't smell him hardly at all. He does great with does and other males as he lives with three bucks right now. Bucks actually arent as bad as people put them to be.


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

sassykat6181 said:


> I have two very well mannered Nigerian bucks. They are 4 and 5 and I raised them since they were about 6 months old. They have never once jumped the fence. I have 4 ft sheep & goat fence around their pen and it's not even pulled tight. Maybe I've just lucked out, but my two are very well behaved.
> 
> Depending on your breeding plans, you may want to look for a minilamancha buck instead of a Nigerian. Then you can breed F2.


What do you mean breed F2?


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> Ive had several bucks and all are well mannered I won't get one that isnt. Ive never had problems with bucks jumping fences either. My Kiko buck almost never smells even when he does you can't smell him hardly at all. He does great with does and other males as he lives with three bucks right now. Bucks actually arent as bad as people put them to be.


So not all bucks are bad?

Sounds like the horror stories I have heard about bucks might not happen to me its just kind of a case by case thing?

So if I get a young buck and train it right I should have a better experience?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 10 bucks. They range from 6 months to 9 years old. Some are bottle babies some are dam raised and none of them are nasty in rut or not, they are all cuddly sweet boys. I won't keep a nasty buck or buck that jumps fencing. I have had one nasty buck that we got when we was 7 years old. We didn't stay long. We also had one that jumped our fencing. He was rehomed with full disclosure. Our fencing is only 1.2m high and our boys respect this.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Bucks are definitely not all bad. Train him early to be friendly and not aggressive and you should be good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

bigz48877 said:


> So not all bucks are bad?
> 
> Sounds like the horror stories I have heard about bucks might not happen to me its just kind of a case by case thing?
> 
> So if I get a young buck and train it right I should have a better experience?


You don't necessarily have to have a young buck. I buy young ones sometimes it depends on what in looking for. 6 months is breeding age for bucks and they're young enough to still easily handle and learn who is boss. One of my bucks is a little skittish but that's okay cause I know im boss and he knows it too. Im not saying all bucks are gentle but 90% of them are. If you buy an older buck watch how he reacts to the owners messing with him. My buck Duke was so skittish! The wind could blow and he would take off running like his life depended on it! Now he greats me at the gate and craves my attension. So don't let a buck that's skittish with a good attitude go cause they can change!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have two bucks and they are darlings! I raised them both from babies though... They are well mannered and gentle. They are pushy with the does but not overly so. They do try to mount each other, thats how bucks practice and play.

None of my bucks are aggressive in any way shape or form. 

However, as with any animal, I never fully trust them. I'd never leave a child with them (or any animal...)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a good explanation on the mdga website about calculating percentages and generations. 
Breeding a first generation F1 to a first generation F1 produces second generation F2 offspring

http://miniaturedairygoats.net/about_minis_page.html


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

sassykat6181 said:


> Here's a good explanation on the mdga website about calculating percentages and generations.
> Breeding a first generation F1 to a first generation F1 produces second generation F2 offspring
> 
> http://miniaturedairygoats.net/about_minis_page.html


The only issue is I have never seen any Mini Lamancha bucks for sale in my area(Michigan). Do you raise mini Lamanchas? Are they a rare breed or mix?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

You can make your own mini lamancha they're just Nigerian dwarfs crossed with full sized Lamanchas over a certain time breeding f1 mini lamancha to an f1 mini lamancha and you just keep doing that till you have a certain generation that's a full mini lamancha


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a just turned 2 yr old 50/50 minilamancha that was from my own breeding of a lamancha doe I owned and a Nigerian buck I currently own. She was bred back to another Nigerian buck that I own, since I do not have a minilamancha buck. So these two doelings are 75% Nigerian/25% lamancha. 
I have 3 lamanchas that I'll breed to my Nigerian buck this fall and will keep any doelings they have. I want the 50/50 for my future creamery.


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

sassykat6181 said:


> I have a just turned 2 yr old 50/50 minilamancha that was from my own breeding of a lamancha doe I owned and a Nigerian buck I currently own. She was bred back to another Nigerian buck that I own, since I do not have a minilamancha buck. So these two doelings are 75% Nigerian/25% lamancha.
> I have 3 lamanchas that I'll breed to my Nigerian buck this fall and will keep any doelings they have. I want the 50/50 for my future creamery.


So if I buy a Nigerian dwarf buck and get a pure bred Lamancha doe and if one of the babies is a buck I could breed that buck with my mini Lamancha does and the offspring would be F2 mini Lamancha?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes and when they kid and you breed f2 mini lamanchas to f2 mini lamanchas you get f3 mini lamanchas and it keeps going like that!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

bigz48877 said:


> So if I buy a Nigerian dwarf buck and get a pure bred Lamancha doe and if one of the babies is a buck I could breed that buck with my mini Lamancha does and the offspring would be F2 mini Lamancha?


Yes exactly! Where are you located? Are your does now F1?


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm from the lower peninsula of Michigan. My mini Lamancha doe Sophie is 3/4 Nigerian dwarf 1/4 Lamancha and my doe Fawn is 50/50 Lamancha/Nigerian


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sophie wont be counted as a f1 or f2 mini lamancha I think


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have brought 2 different Nigerian bucks to my home (at seperate times) and kept them each for over a month. They were determined to get to the girls if they could, but were otherwise quite sweet. One led better than the other, but was because the second buck had really never been led by a collar. They were not aggressive with me and when they were naughty they were actually more responsive to reprimand than my does are.

On the other hand, I farm sat for a goat dairy down the road. They had a Lamancha buck that looked at me as another doe to conquer. *shudder* He outweighed me by about 50 pounds! I never touched him and fed him by throwing his food over the fence. I had handled other full sized bucks during breeding season at this same farm, but other than stinking, the others were not an issue. It was just that one boy. Now I know some tactics I could have tried to put him in his place, but then I was clueless ( and terrified!)


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> Sophie wont be counted as a f1 or f2 mini lamancha I think


What are the advantages of the mini Lamancha breed over the Nigerian dwarf?

Is it worth the extra time to keep going with the mini Lamancha F1 and F2 stuff?

Are the mini Lamanchas worth very much money? Are they worth much money as a Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It really depends on your area. 

Crosses are good because you get a lot of milk from the standard side and parasite resistance from the ND side.

If advancing the Mini breeds is something you want to do, sure it's worth it. But there aren't many people out there that value Minis. I've had a tough time selling my Mini Alpines, it's way easier to sell the purebreds. Often they're just seen as crosses.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

For me it is a higher quantity of milk, and a smaller size doe to manage and feed.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had goats for 30+ years and have never owned a truly mean buck, tho I have had a battle or 2 with my current Nigerian buck during rut. With that guy, he attacked the handle of the fork I was cleaning his pen out with, so I'm not sure who he was actually challenging, because I wasn't even in the stall. We did have a bit of a scuffle while I made sure he knew he was not show aggression, but that seemed to take care of the problem.

I train my boys from early on that:

1) I am boss
2) They will never even think about challenging me
)3 I am boss

I never let a kid try to "play" with a human. No rearing up at me, no jumping up on my legs, no pushing their forehead into my leg, no nothing. When they are very young, a flick on the end of their nose or a pinch on their ear will usually do the trick.

I've heard horror stories, also, especially about a buck trying to breed humans or other animals. Usually, the offending buck is a pet, has been treated like a pet dog, never wethered and was deprived of other goat companions. A buck in rut with no does around gets very frustrated and will try to flirt and mount dogs or other animals. Bucks that have been socialized and raised in a herd setting will usually know their place.


----------

